# Granulated honey question



## carbide (Nov 21, 2004)

I'll admit that I don't know anything that will help you on this, but I have the feeling that if you blend a honey that granulates quickly with one that granulates slowly, once the fast granulating honey started to granulate it would cause the blend of honeys to granulate quickly. Just my opinion.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I think you'll just get MORE granulated honey.







Crystalization goes quickly if there is any seed for it to grow on. You'll just be adding seed to the uncrystalized honey.


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

Heat pasteurization is what I am familiar with to retard crystals.


----------

